# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الهاشميون سيرة وحضارة

## الامبراطور

بني هاشم
بني هاشم بطن من قبيلة قريش ، إليهم ينتسب النبي و ينسب بنو هاشم إلى هاشم بن عبد مناف. و كان هاشم بن عبد مناف قد أنجب عبد المطلب ، الذي بدوره أنجب كل من العباس و أبو طالب (عمران بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم) و أبو لهب وعبد الله. فأنجب أبو طالب عليّ ، الذي أصبح رابع الخلفاء الراشدين. و أنجب عبد الله النبي محمد، وأنجب النبي محمد: فاطمة ورقية وأم كلثوم وزينب من الإناث، كما أنجب القاسم وعبد الله وإبراهيم الذي توفي صغيرا (جميعهم توفوا صغار). وأنجبت فاطمة الحسن و الحسين من زواجها من علي بن أبي طالب ، و تزوج عثمان بن عفان كل من رقية وأم كلثوم, وإن بني هاشم الذين حكموا الحجاز قبل قيام الدولة السعودية كانوا من ذات السلالة، ومنهم ملوك الأردن، والتي يحكمها اليوم الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين بن طلال بني هاشم.
في العاشر من حزيران من عام 1916م أطلق الشريف الحسين بن علي، طيب الله ثراه، رصاصة الثورة العربية الكبرى، فانطلقت جيوش العرب من اجل تحرير الأرض والإنسان وتقدمت بقوة وثبات عقيدة وهي تحمل ارث التاريخ وهموم الأمة وأمل المستقبل، وتستند إلى مبادئ الثورة والنهضة وفكر العرب الأصيل الذين يدعو إلى تأكيد وجود الدولة العربية المستقلة الواحدة, وقاد الهاشميون الأمة وهم القادة في التاريخ ويصنعون المجد العربي منذ أن كانت قريش دار زعامة ورفادة وقيادة، ويتحدث التاريخ عن آل هاشم وهم يبنون الدولة ويسعون نحو الاستقلال والسيادة والكرامة العربية.


الشريف الحسين بن علي في زيارة له إلى عمان في شهر كانون الثاني 1924م
© أرشيف الديوان الملكي الهاشمي 

*
الهاشميون ما قبل الإسلام*
          لم تعرف العرب نظام دولة أو تنظيم مجتمع، إلا حين تولى قصي بن كلاب القرشي رئاسة مكة وإدارة الحج من رفادة وسقاية وأعمال الندوة واللواء، وابتدأ عمله بإنشاء دار الندوة كأول مؤسسة اجتماعية عربية، ويتحدث ياقوت الحموي في معجم البلدان والطبري في تاريخه أن قصي أول من أصاب الملك من قريش بعد ولد إسماعيل وذلك في أيام المنذر بن النعمان ملك الحيرة، فجعل قصي مكة أرباعا وبني بها دار الندوة.
كانت هذه البداية لبني هاشم في بناء نظام خاص للمجتمع العربي في الفترة من 418- 482 ميلادية قبل ولادة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم التي كانت عام 570 ميلادية. وبعد دار الندوة انشأ الهاشميون حلفاً جديداً اسمه حلف الفضول بقيادة بني عبد مناف، وهدف هذا الحلف هو توفير الأمن والاستقرار لمواكب الحجاج ما قبل الإسلام، ودفع الأذى عن الناس وإحقاق الحق والعدل، واستند الحلف في قوته إلى قوة الهاشميين القرشيين وقدرتهم على صياغة المجتمع المكي قبل ظهور الإسلام، ونفوذهم الذي مارسوه بشكل ايجابي في بناء وحدة المجتمع العربي داخل الجزيرة، وهذا قد تميز ببعد آخر وهو قدرتهم على الاتصال مع قبائل العرب، من الجنوب عسير واليمن ومن الشمال حتى أطراف الشام الذين كانوا يأتون إلى مكة من اجل التجارة والحج، فنقل الناس عن الهاشميين أنهم أهل خير وفضل، وقيادة وزعامة، وعزز هذا الأمر رحلات الإيلاف القرشية الهاشمية الصيفية نحو ديار الشام والشتوية نحو اليمن ومصر، فعرف الناس الهاشميين أنهم أهل قيادة وحكم وزعامة ، وأنهم ذوو أخلاق وحسن معاملة، وكان هاشم جد الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم من أشهر قادة رحلات الإيلاف وقد توفاه الله في إحدى رحلاته وهو في غزة في فلسطين، ولا زال قبره هناك ولا زالت غزة تعرف باسم غزة هاشم.
كان حلف الفضول الهاشمي القرشي أول نموذج للعمل الاجتماعي والنواة الأولى للتنظيم وبناء أشكال الوحدة، وقد شهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حلف الفضول وهو ابن عشرين سنة -وقيل ابن خمسة وعشرين سنة- شهد ذلك مع قبائل العرب من عبد المطلب وبني أسد وحضر اجتماعاته في دار عبدالله بن جدعان، وحين كانت البعثة النبوية الشريفة، قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذا الحلف: 
" لقد شهدت في دار عبدالله بن جدعان حلفاً لو دعيت إليه في الإسلام لأجبت.. تحالفوا أن يردوا الفضول على أهلها وان لا يعز - يغلب - ظالم مظلوما..."

*الهاشميون وفجر الإسلام*
         ابتدأت رسالة الإسلام، يحملها الهاشمي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في ارض مطهرة مكرمة امتازت بأنها حققت الاتصال مع قبائل العرب المناذرة والغساسنة ومن خلالها كان الاتصال مع حضارتي الفرس والروم، وتوسعت التجارة التي هي عامل هام وقوي في بناء الثقافة العربية، وكان لمكة ووجود الكعبة فيها الدور في تشكيل النظام السياسي والثقافي والاجتماعي وتشكيل الشعور القومي أيضاً، وأصبحت مكة عاصمة ثقافية دينية تاريخية وهي أول العواصم التي عرفها العرب بفضل قيادة بني هاشم الذين استطاعوا تقديم أنفسهم كزعماء لهم القدرة على إدارة شؤون الحج والمواسم المختلفة مثل موسم سوق عكاظ السياسي الاجتماعي الاقتصادي الثقافي، الذي يشبه المواسم الثقافية والمعارض الدولية الحالية، وظهرت أيضا اللغة القومية التي أجاد الشعراء والأدباء والخطباء في تهذيبها وتطويرها واتسمت قريش برقي فكرها وبعد نظرها. 
وفي وسط كل هذا الأجواء كانت رسالة الإسلام السمحة يحملها النبي الأمين صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتأتي الرسالة لتنظيم المجتمع العربي داخل الجزيرة وفق منهج التسامح والمحبة والإيثار والدعوة بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وقد ابتدأ الرسول الكريم بعشيرته: "وانذر عشيرتك الأقربين" وقاد الغزوات وأدار المعارك من اجل توحيد العرب وجمعهم تحت لواء أن "لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له"، وتمكن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم من بناء المجتمع الإسلامي كنموذج للمجتمعات القادمة فنجح في جزيرة العرب وانطلق بعالمية الإسلام فكانت مؤتة البوابة الأولى في السنة الثامنة للهجرة، وكانت اليرموك سنة 13 هجرية الأساس لتأمين الحدود الشمالية، والقادسية سنة 15 هجرية لتأمين الحدود الشرقية، فاكتملت دولة الإسلام داخل الشام والجزيرة العربية والعراق، وانتظم المجتمع في وحدة عربية أساسها اللغة العربية والشعور القومي على أساس الدين القويم مع الحفاظ على حقوق أهل الذمة ومن أراد أن يبقى على دينه، وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقود الأمة ويدعو للصلاح وهو يتلو قوله تعالى: "يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ان الله عليم خبير. "الحجرات، الآية 13"

*الهاشميون والعصور الإسلامية*
        جاهد آل البيت في المجتمع العربي، وحملوا مشروع النظام العربي المتكامل على أساس المساواة والعدل وحرية العقيدة، ومظهره نظام الدولة الواحدة بأركانها المختلفة، التي تضمن وحدة المجتمع وحقوق الإنسان وصون الكرامة والحرية والعقيدة.
ويشهد التاريخ لبني هاشم دورهم أنهم الرجال الذين ما خلا عصر من بني أمية حتى العباس، والفاطميين والأيوبيين وغيرهم من دورهم الراشد في بناء المجتمع وتقديم الشورى، وتعرضوا في سبيل ذلك وبسبب وقفتهم الصلبة للعديد من أنواع القتل والفتك والصدود والرد ولكنهم ثبتوا عند حق المجتمع وما أرادوا لأنفسهم حقا، وصمدوا عند رغبة بناء المجتمع وصون كرامة الناس دون الالتفات لمغنم أو مكسب في هذه الدنيا.
فكان أساس دعوة بني العباس رسالة آل البيت الأطهار الهاشمية القرشية فأقام العباسيون أعظم دولة شهدها عصرهم امتدت بامتداد غيوم السماء ونشرت العدل والحق بلسان النبي الكريم والقرآن المنزل الطاهر الشريف، وحين قامت دولة المماليك فقد حملت رسالة الإسلام ونجحت في وقف زحف المغول وطردهم من ديار الإسلام بروح العقيدة وقوة الإيمان، وبعد أن أقام العثمانيون إمبراطوريتهم استندوا على الرسالة الهاشمية في إداراتهم وحكمهم، وحكموا الأرض العربية على مدى أربعة قرون قبل أن يتحول النظام في الباب العالي وينحرف عن رسالة الإسلام ومعاني الدولة والحكم والنظام الاجتماعي، ويتجه إلى نظام غريب يهدف تحويل المجتمع الواحد الموحد إلى شكل من التبعية اللادينية.

*الهاشميون والعصر الحديث.*
          رغم أن العصور المختلفة قد شهدت ممالك وحكام من عرب وأعاجم إلا أن الدور الهاشمي في مكة والمدينة لم يتأثر ، وبقي الهاشميون، وأهل قريش يقومون بخدمة الديار المقدسة، وحافظ المجتمع الإسلامي في الجزيرة العربية على نظامه وبنيانه، وحتى أن الباحث والناظر إلى الجزيرة ليرى وكأنها تتشكل من حكومتين هما حكومة مكة وحكومة المدينة بقيادة الهاشميين أجداد الشريف الحسين بن علي، الذين توارثوا شرف الخدمة والقيادة واللواء كابراً عن كابر، وحتى كان فجر القرن العشرين، وكان التحول في السياسة الدولية ونشوء حركة القوميات ومنها القومية الطورانية، وكان العرب أحوج ما يكونوا إلى قيادة وزعامة لترعى مسيرة القومية العربية في مواجهة تيارات الاستلاب والعنصرية واللادين، وتوفرت الأسباب في آل هاشم في مكة والمدينة الذين تهيأت لهم كل الظروف لأنهم: 
أ‌.	ما توانوا عبر التاريخ عن أداء دورهم السياسي والاجتماعي وبقائهم على اتصال مع المجتمع العربي بنفس الخلق والمنهج الذي اختطه الهاشميون منذ القرن السادس الميلادي. 
ب‌.	ثباتهم على العقيدة والمبدأ وتضحياتهم في سبيل خدمة العرب جميعاً. 
ت‌.	رغم كل ما لحق بآل البيت عبر تاريخهم من الأذى والقتل فأنهم ما ردوا الأذى بالأذى ولا القتل بالقتل، وإنما بقوا أهل الإحسان والمعروف والتسامح يحتسبون الأمر عند الله وهذا ثبّت المحبة في قلوب الناس وعظُم احترامهم.
    لهذه الأسباب وغيرها، توجه الناس إلى آل البيت لان يستمروا في دورهم التاريخي المؤسس على الإرث الهاشمي بقيادة الأمة وإعادة وحدتها والخروج من ظلام العصر. وانصاع آل البيت لرغبات أحرار العرب الذين التقوا في دمشق عام 1915 ومعهم الأمير فيصل الأول بن الحسين، والذين صاغوا ميثاق دمشق الذي حدد الدولة العربية والنظام العربي، فحمله الشريف الحسين يرحمه الله منهجاً ودافع عنه كمبدأ ثابت من اجل العرب ووحدة العرب والقومية والدولة، حتى كانت انطلاقة الثورة العربية الكبرى التي أرادت أن تكون هناك دولة عربية واحدة مستقلة وليتكرر دور مكة المكرمة التاريخي فبمثلما كان انبعاث رسالة الإسلام الموحدة الهادية على يد محمد الهاشمي القرشي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لإخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور قبل أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنا، يكون المنطلق الجديد على يد هاشمي يحمل ارث التاريخ ليطلق رصاصة الحرية والحق في العاشر من شهر حزيران من عام 1916بعد أربعة قرون من الظلام والتغييب.

*الهاشميون والدولة الحديثة.*تبدأ مسيرة الدولة العربية الحديثة بثبات وعزم مؤسس على الإرادة العربية وليس على إرادة الأشخاص. فكان الهاشميون هم في خدمة هذه الأهداف، ويترجمون المبادئ إلى أفعال وواقع يتفق وبناء الدولة العصرية الحديثة، فكانت القيادة الهاشمية في مستوى الصحوة العربية التي بدأ بها المتنورون الأحرار العرب, وكانوا في مستوى طموح الأمة وآمال الشعوب التي كانت تتطلع إلى المؤسسة العربية الفاعلة التي تريد تجديد دور مكة وأمية والعباس فجاءت صياغة الثورة وأهدافها ونظامها واضحاً من خلال مراسلات الشريف الحسين-مكماهون والمفاوضات البريطانية الحجازية واشترك الأمير فيصل بن الحسين في مؤتمر لندن ومؤتمر باريس عام 1918 و1919 ومفاوضات الملك المؤسس عبد الله بن الحسين مع ونستون تشرتشل في القدس عام 1921. فاختلفت التواريخ والأماكن، ولكن كان الثبات الواحد على الدولة العربية المستقلة هو الأساس، إضافة لفهم الواقع السياسي الدولي وإدراك القدرات للوصول إلى الطموحات حتى وان كانت في أدناها.
ولكن مع عدم التنازل عن مبدأ عربي واحد، كانت تضحية الشريف الحسين بن علي بالعرش وهو يقاتل مجاهداً في أروقة السياسة يرفض التنازل عن شبر واحد من القدس وارض فلسطين، ويصر على وحدة ارض العرب والشعوب العربية وكانت مفاوضات الأمير فيصل الشاقة في لندن وباريس لتحقيق الدولة العربية والوصول بها إلى المستوى اللائق، وواصل الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين الجهاد حتى تمكن من تأسيس الدولة المستقلة في الأردن والتي نعيشها اليوم كثمرة من ثمار جهاد آل البيت وكفاح الهاشميين الموصول من اجل الدولة المستقلة والسيادة العربية الأكيدة.

*الهاشميون والمنهج الثـابت*
أدى الهاشميون عبر التاريخ دوراً مسئولا مستنداً إلى الإرث التاريخي الذي حباهم الله سبحانه وتعالى به, بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا" –صدق الله العظيم-, فقادوا العرب عبر التاريخ، ونجحوا في بناء النظام العربي وإرساء الوحدة النموذج لضمان الحقوق وترتيب الواجبات، وصيانة الكرامة الإنسانية والسيادة، والاهتمام ببناء الشخصية العربية، وقدم الهاشميون منهجاً في الحكم والإدارة ونموذجاً في توحيد المجتمعات، وبناء الدولة ابتدأ من دارة الندوة وحلف الفضول حتى الدولة الإسلامية الكبرى بإمبراطورياتها المتعددة، وكان الهاشميون هم الأمل حين يشتد الخطب، فتبرز أدوارهم, ويتقدمون متناسين كل الماضي يسيرون في مقدمة الشعوب نحو الثورة وقيادة السياسة وإدارة الحكم لا يبتغون إلا الخير والصلاح والفلاح.
وشهد التاريخ ممالك ملوك بني هاشم في ارض الحجاز، ثم لتمتد في عهد الرسول الكريم لتشمل قصور كسرى وبصرى، وتتقدم العصور الإسلامية وهي تبني النظام والوحدة إلى أن كان التراجع ويسدل الظلام ظلاً إلى حين، فيظهر فجر العرب من جديد بقيادة آل هاشم يعيدون مجد الأمة والعروبة في مطلع القرن العشرين ويتقدمون من جديد لبناء الدولة العربية وبعث الروح القومية في نفوس العرب جميعاً ونستذكر قول الملك المؤسس حين يقول "نحن آل البيت إنما السبب في كل الممالك والزعامات العربية التي نراها اليوم."
ويكفي آل هاشم فخراً هذا الدأب والمنحى ويكفيهم أنهم الصدق عند اللقاء، وأنهم يتقدمون صفوف الخير والمساندة ويسخّرون كل الوقت والجهد لنصرة قضايا العرب في كل المحافل الدولية، يدعون للوحدة وتنظيم الصفوف وبناء القوة الذاتية العربية ونبذ كل أشكال العنف والدعوة للحوار والمنطق المسئول، ويترجم جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم كل هذه المعاني ثابتاً عند الحق، متقدماً الصفوف، كنهج آل البيت وآل هاشم الأطهار الميامين.



*الهاشميون والثورة العربية الكبرى* 
         ويعيد آل هاشم الأطهار مجد الأمة والعروبة في مطلع القرن العشرين في ثورة العرب الكبرى عام 1916ويتقدمون من جديد لبناء الدولة العربية وبعث الروح القومية في نفوس العرب جميعا.
وبدأت مسيرة الدولة العربية الحديثة بثبات وعزم مؤسس على الإرادة العربية وليس على إرادة الأشخاص, وكانت القيادة الهاشمية في مستوى الصحوة العربية, وطموح الأمة ,وآمال الشعوب التي كانت تتطلع إلى المؤسسة العربية الفاعلة.. فجاءت صياغة الثورة وأهدافها ونظامها واضحاً وثابتا في أن الدولة العربية المستقلة هي الأساس.
ضحى الشريف الحسين بن علي بالعرش وهو يقاتل مجاهداً في أروقة السياسة رافضا التنازل عن شبر واحد من القدس وارض فلسطين، ويصر على وحدة ارض العرب والشعوب العربية.. وخاطب الشريف الوفود العربية في عمان / لا أتنازل عن حق واحد من حقوق البلاد ,لا اقبل إلا أن تكون فلسطين لأهلها العرب ,ولا اقبل بالانتداب ,ولا اسكت وفي عروقي دم عربي عن مطالبة الحكومة البريطانية بالوفاء بالعهود التي قطعتها للعرب /وكان ذلك السبب في إقدام بريطانيا عام 1925 بنفيه من العقبة إلى جزيرة قبرص منهية حلمة بتحقيق وحدة العرب وبقي في المنفى إلى أن لقي ربه عام 1931 ودفن بجوار الأقصى المبارك في القدس الشريف.


*الهاشميون وتأسيس إمارة شرق الأردن*
          لعب الأمير عبد الله دورا مهما في الثورة العربية الكبرى وكان قائدا للجيش الشرقي الذي حرر الطائف والمدينة المنورة وفي 8 اذار1918 عقد الوطنيون العراقيون مؤتمرا في دمشق أعلنوا فيه استقلال العراق ونادوا بالأمير عبد الله ملكا دستوريا عليه وصل الأمير عبد الله إلى معان /التي كانت حينذاك تابعة إداريا للحجاز/ على رأس قوة من المقاتلين النظاميين وغير النظاميين ,ومنها صمم على الزحف إلى دمشق وإعادة الأمير فيصل إلى عرش سوريا وطلب من السوريين التضامن معه وإعلان الثورة . 
إما فرنسا وبريطانيا فقد أحستا بالقلق تجاه حركة الأمير وطلبتا منه العودة إلى الحجاز بأسرع وقت وأبلغته بريطانيا بأنها لن تسمح بان تتحول إحدى المناطق الخاضعة لنفوذها بموجب الانتداب إلى قاعدة لمهاجمة حليفتها فرنسا في سوريا وطلبت بريطانيا من الأمير مغادرة معان إلا انه أصر على أن يقيم في ارض تابعة للحجاز على أن رد الفعل الوطني على دعوة الأمير عبد الله لم يكن مؤثرا كما أراد أو كما تمنى له أن يكون لم يكن معه سوى عدد قليل من الرجال وأسلحة قليلة ولم يكن الأمير يملك مالا لتغطية نفقات حملة ضد فرنسا, كما كانت سوريا نفسها خاضعة لحكم فرنسي متشدد, غير أن رد فعل الأردنيين على دعوته كان أكثر ايجابية وتشجيعا من رد فعل السوريين أنفسهم, وكان شرقي الأردن في ذلك الوقت الجزء الوحيد من سوريا الذي لم يكن خاضعا لاحتلال لقوة عسكرية أوروبية بشكل مباشر ورغم أن بريطانيا وضعته في إطار صك الانتداب إلا أنها لم تضم المنطقة إلى إدارة فلسطين المحلية بل اكتفت بتعيين مستشارين سياسيين للمساعدة في تأسيس حكومات محلية للمقاطعات الثلاث التي كانت تتكون منها آنذاك وهي اربد, والسلط , والكرك وكانت هذه الحكومات المحلية قد تأسست في أيلول 1920 غير أنها أثبتت ضعفها وعدم تمكنها من المحافظة على الأمن وفرض سلطتها ,وفي تلك الأثناء قررت الحكومة البريطانية إجراء تفاهم مع العرب ولهذا دعت فيصل إلى لندن لإجراء محادثات سياسية واشترطت أن لا يقوم الأمير عبد الله بأي تحركات بانتظار ما ستسفر عنه تلك المحادثات من نتائج غير أن حماس الأردنيين لقضية الاستقلال العربي ظهر من خلال عقد اجتماعات شعبية وإرسال الوفود إلى معان لدعوة الأمير عبد الله والإلحاح عليه بالتقدم نحو الشمال, وهكذا وبعد إقامة قصيرة دامت نحو أربعة شهر وصل الأمير إلى عمان في الثاني من آذار عام 1921 واستقبلته وفود من أرجاء البلاد وأعلنت ولاءها له وفي ذات الوقت كان وزير المستعمرات البريطاني ونستون تشرشل يعقد مؤتمرا مهما في القاهرة يبحث فيه إمكانية إيجاد الحلول المناسبة لمشاكل المنطقة.
وقد اتخذ المؤتمر قرارا باحتلال شرقي الأردن احتلالا عسكريا إلا أن تشرشل غير رأيه عندما تلقى رسالة من الأمير عبد الله يشرح له فيها وجهة النظر العربية فدعا تشرشل الأمير عبد الله إلى لقاء في القدس وعقد معه أربعة اجتماعات في أواخر آذار 1921 حاول خلالها إقناع تشرشل بضرورة توحيد فلسطين وشرقي الأردن في دولة واحدة بزعامة أمير عربي غير أن تشرشل ابلغ الأمير أن بريطانيا لا يمكنها تغيير سياستها المعلنة تجاه فلسطين وفي النهاية اقترح على الأمير البقاء في شرقي الأردن وتولى زمام الأمور فيها 

ثم توصل الطرفان (الأمير وتشرشل) إلى اتفاق ضمن النقاط التالية :
1.	تأسيس حكومة وطنية في شرقي الأردن برئاسة الأمير عبد الله بن الحسين.
2.	قيام الحكومة الأردنية باستكمال إجراءات الاستقلال .
3.	تعيين معتمد بريطاني في عمان لتمثيل سلطة الانتداب. 
4.	تقديم بريطانيا الدعم اللازم لشرقي الأردن .
5.	عدم استخدام شرقي الأردن كقاعدة لأي هجوم ضد سوريا أو فلسطين .
6.	احتفاظ بريطانيا بحق إنشاء مطار في عمان. 

وخلال المناقشات أشار تشرشل إلى أن المصالحة مع فرنسا قد تؤدي إلى قيام حكم عربي برئاسة الأمير عبد الله ووعد بان تبذل حكومته كل ما في وسعها لتحقيق هذا الهدف وكان من جملة الشروط التي اتفق الأمير عبد الله والمستر تشرشل عليها أن يستثني شرقي الأردن من أن تشمله نصوص وعد بلفور القاضية بإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين. 
أعلنت المملكة الهاشمية لشرق الأردن عام 1946، وملكها عبد الله بن الحسين، وعين إبراهيم هاشم رئيسا للوزراء، وهو من أصل سوري قدم من سورية للعمل في القضاء، وفي عام 1949 سميت الأردن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، وذلك بعد إعلان وحدة ضفتي نهر الأردن، وهما شرق الأردن، والضفة الغربية وهي الجزء الذي تبقى من فلسطين بعد حرب 1948 وقيام دولة إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين.
وفي عام 1951 تولى طلال بن عبد الله الملك بعدما اغتيل الملك عبد الله وهو يدخل المسجد الأقصى لأداء صلاة الجمعة، ثم أعفي من منصبه عام 1952 بناء على تقرير طبي يرى عدم قدرته على تولي الحكم، وتولى الملك ابنه الحسين بن طلال الذي ظل ملكا للأردن أكثر من 47 سنة.
وفي عام 1999 تولى عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين الملك بعد وفاة الملك حسين، وكان الأمير حسن بن طلال وليا للعهد لأكثر من 34 سنة، وقد نحي عن موقعه قبل وفاة الملك بأسبوع، وكان الملك في حالة احتضار بسبب مرض السرطان الذي اكتشف في جسمه عام 1992، وقد أمضى الملك السنة الأخيرة في الولايات المتحدة للعلاج وكان الأمير حسن في أثناء ذلك هو الملك الفعلي.
عزل الملك الحسين بن طلال أخاه الأمير الحسن من ولاية العهد قبيل وفاته وولى ابنه الأمير عبد الله بدلا عنه.



الأسرة الهاشمية في الأردن
*جلالة الملك عبد الله الأول –طيب الله ثراه-*

أنجاله
   الملك طلال , الأمير نايف, الأميرة هيا, الأميرة منيرة, الأميرة مقبولة
أحفاده
   الملك الحسين, الأمير حسن, الأمير محمد, الأميرة بسمة, الأمير علي, الأمير عاصم    
أبناء أحفاده
   الأميرة نافعة,  الأميرة رجوى, الأميرة بسمة, الأمير عباس, الأمير جعفر, الأميرة ياسمين
   الأميرة سارة, الأميرة نور, الأميرة صالحة,  الأميرة نجلاء, الأمير نايف.

*
جلالة الملك طلال –طيب الله ثراه-*
 أنجاله
الملك حسين, الأمير محمد, الأمير الحسن, الأميرة بسمة.

*جلالة الملك الحسين –طيب الله ثراه-*

أنجاله
الأميرة عالية, الملك عبد الله الثاني, الأمير فيصل, الأميرة عائشة, الأميرة زين, الأميرة هيا, الأمير علي,   الأمير حمزة, الأمير هاشم, الأميرة إيمان, الأميرة راية.


*جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني المعظم –أطال الله في عمره-
*أنجاله
الأمير حسين, الأميرة إيمان, الأميرة سلمى, الأمير هاشم.



*الملك المؤسس عبد الله بن الحسين (1882 – 1951)*
          المغفور له الملك عبد الله بن الحسين، مؤسس المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، شخصية فريدة وجليلة برزت مع تاريخ العالم العربي المعاصر.وكانت شخصيته تجمع التقليدية والحداثة. وكان في مسيرة حياته العامة عصرياً يتطلع إلى الأمام. وتجسد هذا فيه كونه من أوائل الزعماء العرب الذين تبنوا نظاماً ملكياً دستورياً خلال السنوات الأولى التي أعقبت تأسيس بلده كما تمثل ذلك بتجربته الواقعية ومشاركته لشعبه.
أسس المغفور له الملك عبد الله إمارة شرق الأردن في 21 نيسان 1921م عندما أقام أول نظام حكومي مركزي في مجتمع معظمه عشائري وبدوي. وطوال السنوات الثلاثين التالية، ركز على بناء الدولة، ووضع الأطر المؤسسية للأردن الحديث. وبتصميم ورؤية عظيمين، سعى إلى الحكم الذاتي والاستقلال، بإقامة شرعية ديمقراطية، بوضع أول دستور للأردن في عام 1928عرف باسم المجلس التشريعي، وإجراء الانتخابات لأول برلمان في عام 1929م. وخلال هذه العقود الثلاثة أيضاً، عقد الملك سلسلة من المعاهدات بين إنجلترا وشرق الأردن، كان آخرها في 22 آذار 1946م بالمعاهدة الإنجليزية-الشرق أردنية التي أنهت الانتداب البريطاني وحققت لشرق الأردن استقلالا كاملاً ولتصبح الدولة باسم "المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية" في 25 أيار 1946م.
وبتحقيق الاستقلال التام اخذ الأردن يمارس دوراً متقدماً عربياً ودولياً ويشارك في المؤتمرات وأولها مؤتمر قمة انشاص في 28 أيار 1946م بعد أيام من استقلال الدولة، ومن ثم يتبوأ الأردن مركزاً متقدماً في خدمة القضية الفلسطينية.
وخلال الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية عام 1948، كان الجيش العربي الأردني فعالاً في الدفاع عن القدس وأجزاء أخرى من فلسطين. وأبدى شجاعة وبطولة وعرف عنه على نطاق واسع مستواه العالي في الاحتراف والثبات والعزم والشجاعة أمام قوة متفوقة في العدد والعدة.
ونجح الجيش العربي في إلحاق الهزيمة في القوات اليهودية في باب الواد واللطرون والقدس وحافظ على القدس الشرقية رغم الهجمات الإسرائيلية الشديدة اللاحقة، التي حاولت دون جدوى انتزاعها من الجيش العربي الأردني. وانتهت الحرب في منتصف شهر تموز 1948م وبعدها جرى توقيع عدد من اتفاقيات الهدنة بين الأطراف العربية وإسرائيل في مؤتمر رودس. وبموجبها تم ترسيم حدود منطقة شرق الأردن مع فلسطين.
         في 20 تموز 1951م توجه الملك عبد الله إلى القدس لأداء صلاة الجمعة مع حفيده الشاب، الحسين بن طلال,  ليقضي شهيداً على عتبات المسجد الأقصى وعلى مقربة من ضريح والده الحسين بن علي الذي ضحى من اجل كل العرب.
وكان الملك الحسين/ الأمير الشاب حينها/ إلى جانب جده، يشهد الموقف وتنزلق رصاصة من على وسام على صدره، ويعيش جلالته لحظات حاسمة مع الأحداث، وكان لاغتيال جده الملك عبد الله أثرا عميقا في حياته، من حيث إدراكه لأهمية الموت وحتميته، وإحساسه بأهمية واجبه ومسؤوليته في السنوات اللاحقة.
الأمير نايف بن عبد الله الأول
و لد عام 1914 تزوج من صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة ميهرماه سلطانة. وهو شقيق الملك طلال بن عبد الله والابن الثاني للملك عبد الله بن الحسين.
النجل الأكبر
صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير علي بن نايف
أنجال الأمير علي بن نايف من زوجته السابقة صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة وجدان بنت فواز
     صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عباس بن علي
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة نافعة بنت علي
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة رجوه بنت علي
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة بسمة بنت علي
أنجال الأمير علي بن نايف من زوجته الأميرة ريما العلي.
     صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير جعفر بن علي
النجل الأصغر
صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عاصم بن نايف.
أنجال الأمير عاصم بن نايف من زوجته صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة سناء عاصم. 
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة صالحة بنت عاصم 
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة نجلاء بنت عاصم 
     صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نايف بن عاصم 
أنجال الأمير عاصم بن نايف من زوجته السابقة السيدة فيروزة فوكشوري. 
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة ياسمين بنت عاصم 
     صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة سارة بنت عاصم 
      صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة نور بنت عاصم زوجة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير حمزة بن الحسين 

*الملك طلال بن عبد الله بن الحسين بن علي -طيب الله ثراه-*
 طلال بن عبد الله (26 فبراير 1909 - 7 يوليو 1972). ثاني ملوك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، حكم بين 20 يوليو 1951 - 11 أغسطس 1952، انتهت ولايته عندما أجبره البرلمان الأردني على التنحي عن العرش لأسباب صحية. تولى الملك طلال العرش بعد اغتيال والده الملك عبدالله في القدس في عملية نجا منها ابنه الأكبر الأمير الحسين بأعجوبة. خلفه ابنه الحسين بن طلال ولكنه لم يتسلم الحكم مباشرة، لأنه لم يكن قد بلغ 18 من عمره بعد. قضى طلال بقية حياته في إسطنبول. نشرت مذكراته في مجلة روز اليوسف عام 1965 وبعد وفاته بكتاب عام 1972
عنه
ولد الملك طلال في مكة عام 1909. وفي عام 1934 تزوج من الأميرة زين الشرف بنت جميل (الملكة زين الشرف), درس في أكاديمية ساندهرست العسكرية الملكية حيث تخرج منها عام 1939, خلال فترة حكمه الوجيزة عمل على تلطيف العلاقات المحتقنة مع مصر والسعودية

أبناء الملك طلال
الملك حسين، الذي أصبح ملكاً للأردن بعد تنازله عن العرش، والذي يعتبر باني اﻷردن الحقيقي.
الأميرة أسماء بنت طلال، توفيت رضيعة.
الأمير محمد بن طلال، يعيش منعزلا عن الحياة العامة ولم يتولى أي منصب سياسي.
الأمير محسن بن طلال، توفي صغيراً.
الأمير الحسن بن طلال، هو رابع أبناء الملك طلال الذكور، كان الساعد الأيمن للملك الحسين طوال فترة حكمة     وعمل مع الملك في تطوير المملكة من موقعة كنائب للملك وولى للعهد قبل أن ينحى عن ولاية العرش قبيل وفات الملك الحسين بأيام.
الأميرة بسمة بنت طلال.

*الحسين بن طلال (14 نوفمبر 1935 - 7 فبراير 1999)*ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من عام 1952 حتى عام 1999.

 بداية حياته
ولد في عمّان في 14 نوفمبر 1935، وكان الابن البكر لطلال بن عبدالله والأميرة زين الشرف بنت جميل، وكان له اختان هما أسماء التي ماتت صغيرة و بسمة ، وثلاثة إخوة هم محمد ومحسن الذي مات صغيرا والحسن، تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في عمّان في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية ثم انتقل إلى الإسكندرية حيث درس في كلية فيكتوريا، وبعدها سافر إلى بريطانيا ليدرس في أكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية عام 1950م.
تتويجه
في 20 يوليو 1951 ذهب الملك عبد الله بن الحسين الأول إلى القدس ليؤدي صلاة الجمعة في المسجد الأقصى مع حفيده الأمير حسين، وفي طريقه إلى المسجد تم اغتياله بسلاح ناري أطلقه مصطفى شكري عشي فأرداه قتيلاً على درجات الحرم القدسي. توج الابن الأكبر لعبد الله الملك طلال بن عبد الله كخلف لوالده ولكن خلال عام ، أجبره البرلمان الأردني على التنحي بسبب مرض ألم به طويلا فأعلن ابنه الأمير حسين ملكا على الأردن في 11 أغسطس 1952 وكان عمره آنذاك 17 سنة ولم يكن يبلغ السن القانونية فشكل مجلسا للوصاية على العرش وتم تتويجه ملكا في 2 مايو عام 1953.
حياته
اصطدم من موقعه كملك في الأردن مع المد الثوري الذي طغى على الساحة العربية مع انتصار حركة الضباط الأحرار في مصر في يوليو عام 1952م ، فكان منه أن عرّب قيادة الجيش العربي الأردني عام 1956م والذي من ضمنها كان إعفاء جلوب باشا من مهامّه(تعريب قيادة الجيش العربي) وأنهى المعاهدة البريطانية ورفض أن تستغل القواعد الإنجليزية في الأردن للاعتداء على مصر، وخاض جيشه في حرب 1967م التي خسر خلالها الضفة الغربية للأردن ،كما خاض الجيش الأردني في عهده معركة الكرامة مع إسرائيل والتي انتصر فيها الجيش الأردني و اعتبر أول هزيمة للجيش الذي لا يقهر وكان يتابع المعركة بشكل مباشر حتى أنه قام بزيارة القطاعات الأمامية ساعة انسحاب القوات المعتدية وساهم بإسعاف بعض الضباط في الخطوط الأمامية ومنهم الضابط فاضل علي عواد الفهيد . وفي الأعوام بين 1968 و 1970م قام نزاع مبطن بين النظام الأردني وقيادات المقاومة الفلسطينية انتهت بإعلان الحرب عليها في سبتمبر 1970م بما عرف باسم أيلول الأسود. في العام 1988م قام الملك حسين بناء على طلب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية الذي ابتدأ في عام 1974 في مؤتمر القمة العربي بالجزائر باتخاذ قرار فك الارتباط الذي أنهى العلاقة القانونية والإدارية مع الغربية حيث اتخذت الدول العربية قرارات اقتصادية وسياسية شكلت حصار اقتصادي على الأردن وتضيق سياسي وكان جلالته له وجهة نظر قانونية خاصة بالوضع القائم [حيث سيشكل ذلك فرصة قانونية لإسرائيل لوضع اليد على الضفة الغربية دون وجود ولاية دولة ذات سيادة عليها (من الدولة التي كانت تحكمها إبان الاحتلال) للتفاوض حول وضع الضفة] وانتفاء المرجعية القانونية عن الضفة يعطي كل الإمكانيات لإسرائيل للتحرك لملء الفراغ القائم للصفة القانونية كما هو الحال القائم بالنسبة إلى القطاع، ولذلك كانت رؤية جلالته أن فك الارتباط يتم بعد الانسحاب من الضفة والقدس وإعلان الاستفتاء على الوحدة أو فك الارتباط ولكن شهوة الحكم لدى قادة الفصائل الفلسطينية ضيعت البقية الباقية من فلسطين.
إنجازاته
1- تطوير الأردن
على مستوى التطوير الإنساني، كثّف الملك حسين جهده في بداية فترة حكمه في تطوير شبكات الماء والكهرباء وشبكات الصرف التي كانت متوفرة لـ 10% فقط من سكان الأردن ، وصلت تلك النسبة إلى 99% في نهاية فترة حكمه . وفي عام 1960م كان المستوى التعليمي للشعب الأردني متدنيا، إذ كانت نسبة المتعلمين تصل إلى 33% من الأردنيين ، أما في عام 1996م فوصلت النسبة إلى 85.5% . وفي عام 1961م ، كان معدل السعرات الحرارية المتوفرة للفرد الأردني عن طريق الأغذية تقدّر بـ 2198 سعرة حرارية ، حيث ارتفعت هذه النسبة عام 1992م لتصل إلى 3022 سعرة حرارية بزيادة نسبتها 37.5% . وتشير إحصائيات اليونيسيف أنه ما بين عامي 1981 و 1991م ، حظي الأردنيون بأقل معدل وفيات الرضع، حيث انخفضت نسبة وفيات الرضع من 70 حالة وفاة في الألف عام 1981م إلى 37 حالة في الألف عام 1991م ، أي بانخفاض 47%.
2- السلام مع إسرائيل
في عام 1994 م قاد الملك حسين المفاوضات مع إسرائيل لإنهاء حالة الحرب الرسمية، وأسفرت المفاوضات عن اتفاق سلام أردني إسرائيلي عرف باسم اتفاقية وادي عربة. وقد ألقى الملك الحسين بن طلال رحمه اله خطابا رائعا عند الاتفاقية ، من كلماته ( انه سلام الشجعان )

هواياته

كان الملك حسين طيارا متميزا حيث قاد طائرته الخاصة عدة مرات كما كان قائد دراجات نارية وسائق سيارات سباق بارع، أحب الرياضات المائية، التزلج، التنس، كما كان هاوي راديو ومعروف باسم jy1 فيها ، وتصفح الانترنت، كان مطلعا في قراءاته على العلاقات السياسية، التاريخ، القانون الدولي، العلوم العسكرية ، وفنون الطيران .وكان سياسي محنك.
مؤلفاته
Uneasy lies the head : و هو صادر عام 1962 . تعريب : هشام عبد الله " ليس سهلا أن تكون ملكا -             سيرة ذاتية " . 
My War With Israel : و هو صادر عام 1969 . 
Mon Métier de Roi : و هو صادر عام 1975 . تعريب : غازي غزيل " مهنتي كملك - أحاديث ملكية مع فريدون صاحب جم " . 
حياته الشخصية
تزوج الملك حسين أربع مرات، وزوجاته الأربع هن:
1. الشريفة دينا بنت عبد الحميد
 ابنة عم من الدرجة الثالثة لوالده الملك طلال، ولدت في مصر، خريجة جامعة كامبريدج، ومحاضرة سابقة في الأدب الإنجليزي في جامعة القاهرة. تزوجا في 19 أبريل 1955. وكان عمرها عند الزواج 26 سنة، في حين كان عمره هو 19 سنة. وانفصلا في عام 1956 ليتم الطلاق في عام 1957 وأنجب منها: 
        أ. الأميرة عالية (مواليد 1956): تزوجت أول مرة عام (1977، وتطلقت عام 1987 من سيد ناصر ميرزا. وثاني مرة عام 1988 من سيد محمد الصالح. 
2. أنطوانيت غاردينر 
هي ابنة النقيب البريطاني المتقاعد والتر برسي غاردينر الذي كان يعمل في الأردن. وتزوجها في 25 مايو 1961 وغير اسمها إلى الأميرة منى الحسين في 30 يناير 1962. طلقها عام 1972. وأنجب منها: 
       أ. الملك عبد الله (مواليد عام 1962)، وهو ملك الأردن عقب وفاة والده. 
      ب. الأمير فيصل (مواليد 1963). 
      ج. الأميرة عائشة (مواليد 1968). 
       د.الأميرة زين (مواليد 1968). 

3. علياء بهاء الدين طوقان أو الملكة علياء .
 وقد لقيت مصرعها في حادث تحطم هليكوپتر. وقد أنجب منها: 
       أ. الأميرة هيا (مواليد 1974): تزوجت الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم. 
       ب. الأمير علي (مواليد 1975): تزوج من ريم ابنة الأخضر الإبراهيمي، ولهما ابنة هي الأميرة جليلة بنت علي وابن هو الأمير عبدالله بن علي. 
       ج. وتبنّت عبير ، من مواليد 1972 ، وذلك بعام 1976. 
4. إليزابيث نجيب حلبي 
غير اسمها إلى نور الحسين التي أنجبت له: 
       أ. الأمير حمزة (مواليد 1980): تزوج من الأميرة نور بنت عاصم. 
      ب. الأمير هاشم (مواليد 1981) تزوج من الأميرة فهدة كريمة الشيخ السعودي محمد بن إبراهيم أبو نيان. 
      ج. الأميرة إيمان (مواليد 1983) 
      د. الأميرة راية (مواليد 1986) 

وفاته
نجا الملك حسين من عدة محاولات اغتيال ، وفي 7 فبراير عام 1999م ، مات إثر إصابته بالسرطان، وكان قد عانى منه لعدة سنوات ، وكان يزور مشفى مايو كلينيك في روتشستر في ولاية مينيسوتا الأمريكية بشكل دوري للعلاج ، وقبل موته بوقت قصير ، غير وصيته بإعلانه ابنه عبد الله بن الحسين خلفا له بدل أخيه الحسن بن طلال ، وكان الملك حين وفاته . وظهر ذلك في جنازته التي سجلها التاريخ على أنها واحدة من أكثر الجنازات حضورا للزعماء.
وحضر جنازته قادة الدول العربية وقادة الدول الغربية في ذلك الوقت ورؤساء سابقون عديدون ، من بينهم بل كلينتون وجورج بوش الأب وجيمي كارتر وجيرالد فورد ، وعكس حضور الرؤساء الأمريكيين العلاقات المتينة والمتميزة التي ربطته بالولايات الأمريكية المتحدة منذ فترة ايزنهاور ، وكانت النظرة الأخيرة قد ألقيت على الملك في القاعة الملكية للأسرة الحاكمة.
أرسلت بريطانيا رئيس وزرائها طوني بلير والأمير تشارلز ، وحضر الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك والمستشار الألماني جيرهارد شرودر . وجمعت الجنازة شخصيات متعددة ، من بينها الرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد و الرئيس اليمني علي عبدالله صالح و الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات ، كما جاء رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية في ذلك الوقت بنيامين نتنياهو ، الذي عبر عن الأسى لفقدانه شريك سلام جلس معه على طاولة واحدة منذ أمد قريب, أرسل الزعيم الليبي الليبي معمر القذافي ابنه الأكبر، وحضر الرئيس التشيكي فاتسلاف هافيل والرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن، رغم كون كلاهما مريضين بشكل جدي، وحضر يلتسن رغم نصائح أطبائه بعدم الذهاب، وطبقا للمصادر الأردنية الرسمية، عاد يلتسن إلى الوطن قبل الموعد المقرر لأسباب صحية.


*الأمير الحسن بن طلال* 
الحسن بن طلال هو أمير وسياسي أردني. ولد في عمان بتاريخ 20 مارس 1947م، وهو الابن الأصغر للملك طلال بن عبدالله وأمه الملكة زين الشرف بنت جميل، وقد اختاره أخوه الملك الحسين بن طلال وليا للعهد للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية في أبريل 1965م، وقد استمر متقلداً مهامه حتى عزله الملك حسين قبل وفاته بأيام ليعين ابنه البكر عبدالله بدلاً عنه وذلك في شهر يناير من العام 1999.
يعد الأمير الحسن من المفكرين والاقتصاديين المتميزين بالوطن العربي وله حضور واضح بالندوات والمؤتمرات الفكرية والاقتصادية العالمية.
متزوج من الأميرة ثروت الحسن وهي من أصل باكستاني. له منها ثلاث بنات وولد واحد، الأميرات بديعة بنت الحسن ورحمة بنت الحسن وسمية بنت الحسن والأمير راشد بن الحسن.
مؤلفاته:
قام الأمير الحسن بن طلال بتأليف أربعة كتب:
1. القدس: دراسة قانونية (1979) 
2. حق الفلسطينيّين في تقرير المصير (1981) 
3. السعي نحو السّلام (1984) 
4. المسيحيّة في العالَمِ العربيّ (1994) 

*الأمير محمد بن طلال* 
صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن طلال بن عبد الله الأول بن الشريف الحسين بن علي, هو الإبن الثاني للملك طلال بن عبد الله الأول , لم يتولى أي منصب سياسي في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية ، مع أنة أكبر من شقيقه الأمير الحسن بن طلال .
له من الأبناء:
     الأمير طلال بن محمد 
     الأمير غازي بن محمد 
الأميرة عالية بنت الحسين (1956)
ابنة الملك الحسين بن طلال الأولى من زوجته الأولى دينا بنت عبد الحميد, تزوجت ناصر ميرزا عام 1977 وتطلقت منه عام 1987 بعد أن أنجبا الأمير حسين لتتزوج ثانية من محمد الصالح عام 1988. وهي مهتمة بالخيول وتترأس اتحاد الفروسية الملكي الأردني وتحضر جميع اجتماعاته ممثلة للأردن. [2] [3]



*الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم –أطال الله في عمره-*

عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين (30 يناير 1962 (1962-01-30) (العمر 46 سنة)) هو ملك الأردن، تسلّم الحكم بعد وفاة والده الحسين بن طلال في 7 فبراير 1999. والدته أنطوانيت غاردنر، بريطانية وتعرف بلقب الأميرة منى الحسين.
 نسبه
هو عبدالله بن الحسين بن طلال بن عبد الله بن الحسين الحسني الهاشمي القرشي. وهو الابن الأكبر للملك حسين والأميرة منى الحسين.
نشأته
درس عبدالله الثاني الابتدائية في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمان عام 1966 ثم غادر إلى بريطانيا إلى مدرسة سانت إدموند في ساري، و أكمل الثانوية في مدرسة إيجلبروك وأكاديمية ديرفيلد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
عام 1980 التحق بأكاديمية في بريطانيا حيث تخرج برتبة ملازم ثاني عام 1981، وعين بعدها قائد سرية استطلاع في الكتيبة 13/18 في قوات الهوسار الملكية البريطانية، حيث سافر مع هذه القوات إلى كل من ألمانيا الغربية و بريطانيا.
عام 1982م أنضم إلى جامعة أوكسفورد لمدة عام، لدراسة مساق للدراسات الخاصة في شؤون الشرق الأوسط.
الهوايات
يُعرف عن الملك عبدالله حبه للتزلج على الثلج وسباق السيارات والغوص والطيران.
ولاية العهد
تولى ولاية العهد على فترتين. الأولى من يوم ولادته في 30 يناير 1962 إلى 1 أبريل 1965. والثانية من 24 يناير 1999 إلى 7 فبراير 1999، وأصبح بعدها ملكاً على الأردن.

زواجه
أقترن جلالة الملك بسمو الأميرة رانيا رانيا الياسين وكان ذلك في العاشر من حزيران 1993، ورزقا بأربعة من الأبناء :
   الأمير حسين، ولد في 28 حزيران 1994
   الأمير هاشم، ولد في 30 كانون الثاني 2005
   الأميرة إيمان التي ولدت في 27 أيلول 1996
   الأمير سلمى التي ولدت في 26 أيلول 2000

*الأمير فيصل بن الحسين بن طلال*
صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير فيصل بن الحسين بن طلال الأخ الشقيق الأصغر للملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين ولد في عمان عام 1963.
الدراسة
تلقى تعليمة الثانوي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في ولايتي ماساتشوستس وواشنطن 
تلقى تعليمة الابتدائي في الكلية العلمية الإسلامية في عمّان 
1981 - 1985 بكالوريوس في الهندسة الالكترونية من جامعة براون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
1982 التحق بدورة تدريبية في مجال الطيران حيث نال إجازة الطيران 

*الأميرة عائشة بنت الحسين (23 أبريل 1968)*ولدت في عمّان، وهي شقيقة الملك عبد الله الثاني ملك الأردن والأخت التوأم للأميرة زين بنت الحسين. أبواها هما الملك حسين والأميرة منى الحسين.
التعليم
تلقت تعليمها في الأردن حتى سن الثامنة، وانتقلت إلى الولايات المتحدة لمتابعة تعليمها لعشرة سنوات. تخرجت من مدرسة دانا هول في ويليسلي بولاية ماساتشيوستس عام 1986. بعد ذلك دخلت أكاديمية ساندهيرست العسكرية الملكية في المملكة المتحدة، وأكملت دورة الضباط التدريبية في أبريل 1987. ثم حصلت على الدرجة الجامعية في السياسة والتاريخ الحديث للشرق الأوسط من كلية بيمبروك أكسفورد.
الحياة الخاصة
تزوجت عام 1990 من السيد زيد سعد الدين جمعة في عمّان ورزقت بمولودين هما
     عون جمعة بتاريخ 27 مايو 1992. 
     منى جمعة بتاريخ 18 يوليو 1996. 


*الأميرة زين بنت الحسين (23 أبريل 1968).* ولدت في عمّان، وهي شقيقة الملك عبد الله الثاني ملك الأردن والأخت التوأم للأميرة عائشة بنت الحسين. دخلت مدرسة وستوفر وتخرجت عام 1986. وهي متزوجة من مجدي الصالح ولديها طفلين هما جعفر وجمانة وقد تبنت الطفلة تهاني.
نبذه

*الأميرة هيا بنت الحسين*
الأميرة هيا بنت الحسين بن طلال بن عبدالله الأول بن الشريف حسين الهاشمي, ابنة الملك الراحل الحسين بن طلال و الملكة علياء ولدت في العاصمة الأردنية عمان في 3 مايو عام 1974, ولها أخ شقيق واحد وهو صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير علي بن الحسين وهو أصغر منها بعام ونيف, توفيت والدتها في حادث تحطم مروحية في 9 فبراير 1977 وهي في طريق عودتها من جنوب الأردن إلى عمان, فعاشت هي وشقيقها يتيما الأم وفقدان حنانها.
حياتها الاجتماعية
متزوجة من سمو الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة رئيس مجلس الوزراء، حاكم إمارة دبي.
نشاطاتها
برعت بالفروسية ونالت جوائز دولية عديدة فيها.
رئيسة الاتحاد الدولي للفروسية 
سفيرة الأمم المتحدة للسلام 
أبنائها
1- صاحبة السمو الشيخة الجليلة بنت محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم, ولدت في 2 ديسمبر 2007
*الأمير علي بن الحسين*
نبذه عن حياته
الأمير علي بن الحسين من أبناء الملك حسين بن طلال والدته الملكة علياء, ولد في 23 ديسمبر 1975 في العاصمة الأردنية عمان, ولقد عقد قرانه على الجزائرية الأميرة ريم العلي ابنة الممثل الأسبق للأمم المتحدة في أفغانستان السيد الأخضر الإبراهيمي في 23 ابريل 2004, ولقد تمت إجراءات الزفاف في 7 سبتمبر 2004.
العمل
عمل الأمير علي في القوات المسلحة الأردنية كسائر أبناء الملك الحسين بن طلال.وانتقل بعد ذلك إلى الحرس الملكي الأردني وهو ،الآن الحارس الشخصي لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين, وهو الآن الرئيس الفخري الاتحاد الأردني لكرة القدم, والجدير بالذكر أنه تسلم أكثر من مرة منصب نائب الملك خلال سفر الملك.
الأبناء
1- صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة جليلة بنت علي ولدت في 16 سبتمبر 2005.
2- صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالله بن علي ولد في 19 مارس 2007.
الأمير حمزة بن الحسين
 ولادته
ابن الملك حسين بن طلال الأكبر من زوجته الرابعة الملكة نور الحسين, ولد في مدينة عمّان في ۲٩ آذار عام ١٩٨۰، وهو السليل الثالث والأربعين المباشر لسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وتفضل جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم بتسميته وليا للعهد في الفترة من ٧ شباط ١٩٩٩ إلى ٢٨ تشرين ثاني ۲۰۰٤.
تعليمه
أنهى سموه تعليمه الابتدائي في عمان ومن ثم مدرسة هارو بالمملكة المتحدة، والتحق سموه بعد ذلك بالكلية العسكرية الملكية البريطانيـة "ساند هرست" ليتخرج منها في ١۰ كانون الأول ١٩٩٩م بتفوق، حيث حاز على سيف الشرف، وهو أرفع تقدير يتسلمه ضابط من خارج بريطانيا، كما حاز سموه على جائزة سمو الأمير سعود بن عبد الله التي تمنح لمن يحرز أفضل علامة في دراسته الأكاديمية من الضباط غير البريطانيين.
عسكريته
وشارك سموه، الذي خدم في اللواء المدرع الأربعين في الجيش العربي، في عدد من الدورات العسكرية في الأردن، المملكة المتحدة، بولندا، ألمانيا والولايات المتحدة. كما شارك سموه، الذي يحمل رتبة رائد في الجيش العربي، في مهام القوة الأردنية-الإماراتية المشتركة العاملة ضمن القوات الدولية لحفظ السلام في يوغسلافيا السابقة. وقد تخرج سموه من جامعة هارفارد الأمريكية في بداية عام ۲۰۰٦.
مهامه
ينوب عن جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في مناسبات ومهام رسمية مختلفة في داخل المملكة وخارجها. وسموه، الحاصل على عدد من الأوسمة الرفيعة من الأردن، البحرين، إيطاليا وهولندا ودول أخرى، هو رئيس اللجنة الملكية الاستشارية لقطاع الطاقة، والرئيس الفخري لاتحاد كرة السلة الأردني. كما يرأس سموه مجلس أمناء متحف السيارات الملكي ونادي الرياضات الجوية الملكي، وهو رئيس جمعية حماية الشجرة.
وفي التاسع والعشرين من آب لعام ۲۰۰٣، تمّ عقد قران صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير حمزة على صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة نور بنت عاصم بن نايف. ورزق سموهما بابنة هي سمو الأميرة هيا بنت حمزة التي ولدت في ۱۸ نيسان ۲۰۰۷, وسموّه حاصل على رخص قيادة الطائرات بأنواعها، كما أن لديه اهتمام برياضات أخرى منها الجيوجتسو والرماية.

*الأمير هاشم بن الحسين*
الأمير هاشم بن الحسين هو أصغر الأبناء الذكور للملك الراحل الحسين بن طلال ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من زوجته الملكة نور الحسين ولد في عمّان في 10 يونيو 1981، انهي دراسته الابتدائية في عمان ثم أتم تعليمه الإعدادي والثانوي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، التحق بجامعة سانت هيرست حيث تخرج منها بالعام 2001 ، مؤخرا تم عقد قرانه على الأميرة فهده ابونيان (آل ونيان) السعودية الجنسية ابنة رجل أعمال معروف وقد رزق منها بابنة في 6\4\2007 أسمياها راية النور, وقد رزقا سمو الأمير هاشم والأميرة فهده في الثامن عشر من شهر نيسان عام 2007 م بمولودة أنثى أسمياها هالة.

*أبناء الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم*
*الأمير الحسين بن عبد الله الثاني (28 يونيو 1994).*هو أكبر أنجال الملك عبد الله بن الحسين ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية والملكة رانيا العبد الله, بعد أن عزل الملك أخاه الأمير حمزة بن الحسين عن ولاية العهد وخلو المنصب، وطالما لم يقم الملك بتعيين وليا للعهد، ينص الدستور الأردني إلى أن الابن الأكبر للملك يكون وليا لعهده.

*الأميرة إيمان بنت عبدالله الثاني (27 سبتمبر 1996)* الابنة الأولى والطفل الثاني للملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين والملكة رانيا العبدالله.

*الأميرة سلمى بنت عبد الله الثاني (26 سبتمبر 2000)* هي الابنة الثانية والطفل الثالث للملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين والملكة رانيا العبد الله.

*الأمير هاشم بن عبدالله الثاني (30 يناير 2005)*هو الطفل الرابع والابن الثاني للملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين والملكة رانيا العبدالله.





المراجع
1. الروسان, ممدوح (1986). حروب الثورة العربية الكبرى.الأردن, عمان
2. صالح, قاسم محمد وآخرون (1989). النهضة العربية الكبرى.الأردن, عمان
3. المشاقبة, أمين (2006). التربية الوطنية.الأردن, عمان:دار الحامد للنشر والتوزيع
4. المشاقبة, أمين (1997). الحسن بن طلال, المفكر الإنسان. الأردن,عمان
5. الموسى, أمين (1971). تأسيس الإمارة الاردنية1920-1925. الأردن, عمان

6- http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%D9%86%D9%88_ %D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B4%D9%85
7- http://www.fursanjo.com/vb/showthread. php?t=3402
8- http://www.amsatnet.com/jy1.html 
9- http://users.skynet.be/on1cau/k_hussein.htm 
10- http://www.arrl.org 
11- http://forum.almhbash.com/index.php?s=   a62033beee3d2879aeb83538b4b404a1&showtopic= 3716
12- http://www.albnihashim.com /

----------


## NoTrust

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor

----------


## sari001

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا ياباشاااااااااااا
عنجد انك مان ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااز...................

----------

